# Wellington Upground Reservoir bass tourney 4/13



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

Wellington Upground open bass tourney this saturday 4/13 from 8-2:30 fish by yourself or team of 2. $60 per team big bass included 100% payout. Please let me know if you plan on coming.


----------



## Mantis Bassin (Jul 7, 2008)

Results?


----------



## Fish on/off (Apr 21, 2008)

Little over 9 to win on 5 fish water temps still in 40's here is big bass at 4.98


----------



## Mantis Bassin (Jul 7, 2008)

Fish on/off said:


> Little over 9 to win on 5 fish water temps still in 40's here is big bass at 4.98
> View attachment 301587


Thx


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

how many people participated?


----------

